# Ebay Regulators



## Egmel

Ok, from what I can see there are 3 cheapish options.

Option 1




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Release-D...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
aquahk8 Â£52.99

Option 2



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
aquaticmagic Â£63.94

Option 3



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130182583787
onlineshopstm Â£45.99
or




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Doppelman...hZ004QQcategoryZ33077QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
aquarianerversand (Lunapet) ~Â£45 (it's in Euros and there's no postage noted)
+




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140268683476
aquarianerversand (Lunapet) Â£21.32
Total Â£67.31

So has anyone tried option 1?

Is the solenoid in option 2 as bad as people say it is?

Is the solenoid in option 3 as good as the blurb?

Any views or opinions welcome.


----------



## Dan Crawford

I have option 2, the reg is good but the solenoid is "that" bad. I binned it and i now run 24/7.


----------



## ceg4048

Hi Egmel,

I have option 2 and I have no problems with the solenoid (knocks on head). You'll have to buy an electrical adapter though because it comes as a US plug only. All of these regulators will have more or less similar performance. The gauges won't be super accurate and often suffer hysteresis. As the cylinder empties you have to fiddle with the needle valve  to maintain original bubble rates. These are just minor annoyances if you don't want to pay 2X or 3X for higher quality regulators. 

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon

I have option 3 and so far all is working fine, been running for about 5 months without any problems. First on the bottle I purchased with the kit and now on an FE.


----------



## Egmel

Seems it might be pot luck with the solenoid in option 2.  Means I'm tempted by option 3 if only because I have some come back if it's noisy or runs too hot.

LD - that's cool to hear, I forgot to ask if anyone knew if it was suitable to use with an FE so I'm glad you've done the trial run for me!  How noisy is the solenoid (it's going in my bedroom and as a student this also doubles up as my living/study quarters!).

Ceg - not concerned about changing a plug... might as well use my Elec Eng degree for something now and then   Thanks for the heads up about fine tuning as the cylinder empties, now when it happens I wont wonder if I've broken the whole thing!


----------



## zig

I have 2 of the last regulator you have pictured, I probably have both of them running for about 2 years or longer, no problems to report.

If you have a ready source of CO2 you can easily do without a solenoid IMHO.


----------



## Wayney

Another one for option 2 ere'. It's Been running without problems since I bought it, the only noise I hear from the solenoid is when it switches on and off. It was 20 quid cheaper when I bought it as well.


----------



## LondonDragon

Egmel said:
			
		

> LD - that's cool to hear, I forgot to ask if anyone knew if it was suitable to use with an FE so I'm glad you've done the trial run for me!  How noisy is the solenoid (it's going in my bedroom and as a student this also doubles up as my living/study quarters!).


I have never noticed the selonoid on, and I sit no far away from the tank when I am in the living room, I can do a test if you like by turnning everything off and leaving just the selonoid on, but I would say very quiet since I have never noticed it running.


----------



## chump54

i've just got the lunapet kit, with bottle... p&p was Â£15.00. it might be less without the bottle. Haven't noticed an increase in noise from the solenoid, i do hear it come on but thats mostly the mechanical timer plug 'clunk'.

did have an issue with working pressure dropping but I seemed to have fixed that by redoing all the connections.

C


----------



## aaronnorth

you will lose warranty if you cut the plug off, just buy a shaver adapter


----------



## Ed Seeley

I've got the AquaticMagic reg with a splitter and two of the integral bubble counters and I love it!  No problems with the reg and it runs two tanks brilliantly!


----------



## Dave Spencer

I have regulators by JBl (needle valve adjustment is too coarse for my liking), Aquaticmagic (the solenoid buzzes like a 132KV transformer) and Aquamas.

The Aquamas performs perfectly, but they have closed down their eBay shop, unfortunately.

dave.


----------



## Egmel

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> you will lose warranty if you cut the plug off, just buy a shaver adapter


Good point!


			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Aquaticmagic (the solenoid buzzes like a 132KV transformer)


Ouch. That's Loud!


			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> The Aquamas performs perfectly, but they have closed down their eBay shop, unfortunately.


I take it they aren't just operating under a different name now *looks hopeful*.


----------



## a1Matt

They are still trading outside of ebay   http://www.aquamas.de/


----------



## Egmel

a1Matt said:
			
		

> They are still trading outside of ebay   http://www.aquamas.de/


Hmmm, now I just need to learn German!


----------



## JamesM

http://www.google.co.uk/language_tools?hl=en


----------



## Ali1212

ive just bought option 1


----------



## zed

Which did you go for, and how much is delivery to the UK?

I'm thinking of:

http://www.aquamas.de/products/CO2-Zube ... derer.html

http://www.aquamas.de/products/Reaktore ... plett.html

http://www.aquamas.de/products/CO2-Zube ... ltung.html

http://www.aquamas.de/products/CO2-Zube ... seite.html

http://www.aquamas.de/products/CO2-Zube ... lauch.html

To be used with a FE. 

Is there anything else I would need?

Thanks.


----------



## B4M

I have option 2. Touch wood no problems with solenoid yet. Only gripe is the lack of sensitivity on the regulator. It goes from 1 bubble every 3 seconds to two bubbles a second in about 1mm of turn. I end up tapping the adjuster to try to move a tiny amount. 
Do any of these options have finer adjustment sensitivity?

Also note that the orientation of the cylinder connection is different from pictured on e-bay. At least on mine anyway but it isn't an issue. 






B4M


----------



## altaaffe

I have No2 & No3.

No2 as said above is very sensitive when trying to do fine adjustments.  As for the solenoid I have had no problems.  The only problem I had was a bit of evaporation from the bubble counter (being mounted on the solenoid, it gets a bit of warmth).

No3 had a leak from the solenoid caused by bad design where a lock nut was too wide and stopped a seal mating correctly, I removed the lock nut and replaced it with one of my own and everything has been fine since then.  The contraols on the regulator and excellent for making fine adjustments.

But that said I am happy with both.  On another pointm they both came with foreign plugs and I do have a single adaptor.  Once I determined that they worked OK, I snipped the plugged off and rewired it using a normal UK 3 pin plug.

Al T


----------



## R1ch13

I just ordered the Aquatic Magic reg and solenoid (option 2) 

So hopefully itll all work out fine with a nice big FE once ive bought the rest of my equipment for my 120cm set up 

This Post is a good 'un

Richie


----------



## R1ch13

Is any shaving adapter suitable to use in conjunction with the Aquatic Magic reg and solenoid?

I dont want to buy the wrong thing ya see 

Any of these do?

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/_W0QQ_nkwZ ... R40QQ_mdoZ

Cheers!


----------



## aaronnorth

yes, go to wilko's though, there about 40p


----------



## Ed Seeley

Personally I use these convertors rather than shavers adaptors as they fit much more securely and safely on a permanent basis.  You can also get ones to fit plugs with transformers too.


----------



## R1ch13

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Personally I use these convertors rather than shavers adaptors as they fit much more securely and safely on a permanent basis. You can also get ones to fit plugs with transformers too.


 
Ive seen those converters elsewhere on here.

But i couldnt figure out what one i would need 

But now that ive looked more into them

Would it be this one i use in conjunction with the Aquatic Magic Solenoid?

[Link removed has per the site owners request- LondonDragon]

And as for wilkos Aaron... ive never heard of them haha?

I assume its a shop?

Richie


----------



## Ed Seeley

That's what I've used and it works well.  Mine came with a 2 flat pinned plug.


----------



## R1ch13

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> That's what I've used and it works well.  Mine came with a 2 flat pinned plug.



Cool well ill buy the top one in the link i posted and hope its the right thing 

Thanks!


----------



## aaronnorth

Wilkinsons is a shop that sells most things for home & garden...


----------



## R1ch13

Ahhh right now i know the place


----------



## Egmel

Well I've just ordered all the lunapet kit to go with my FE and cheapo ebay glass diffuser.  I contacted them directly and asked if they'd do me a deal since I wanted quite a few bits and pieces, they accepted my offer and I saved myself a few quid.  Will let you know how it's all going when I've set it up after my B'day (it's officially a prezzie so I can't do it before).


----------



## LondonDragon

Egmel said:
			
		

> Well I've just ordered all the lunapet kit to go with my FE and cheapo ebay glass diffuser.  I contacted them directly and asked if they'd do me a deal since I wanted quite a few bits and pieces, they accepted my offer and I saved myself a few quid.  Will let you know how it's all going when I've set it up after my B'day (it's officially a prezzie so I can't do it before).


You won't be disapointed, mine has been working great with an FE  shame I spent the money on their 2Kg bottle!


----------



## keymaker

I buy almost everything from the biggest online shop in Austria http://www.aquadiskont.at, Thomas the owner is a very good guy! The website is in English, but some (not all) descriptions are in German. 

Got a quality Papillon pressure reducer with a noname solenoid valve for a total of EUR 99.8 = GBP 77.76

I know it's a little more expensive than Ebay prices but it's a Papillon stuff (the needle valve is really excellent - easy to adjust and precise) and Thomas says the solenoid is the very same product being sold under the name Papillon for more money. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Egmel

Ok well as I said I went with the Lunapet option.

It took what seemed like ages to arrive (but was probably only about 10 working days and it had to make its way through the uni postal system too!)

The solenoid is currently silent, which is brilliant and it also appears not to get too warm which is a bonus.

Having never held a regulator before I can't comment on quality but it seems sturdy enough and was extremely easy to set up and adjust.

So generally, I'm happy, I let you know if I get any problems.


----------



## misscaretaker

Glad you're happy with your choice! I went for your option 1 and while the solenoid is silent and it is well built I can't find a splitter that'll fit it!


----------



## Behold

I have just bought the one at the begining of this thread from Aquarium HK i will write a review once i have it on construction and noise levels of the solidnoid. ETC.


----------



## Egmel

Thought it would be worth an update, I've just finished my first CO2 bottle, and everything is still running smoothly.

The solenoid is still quiet.
I haven't found any leaks.
There wasn't any need to re-adjust the regulator as the cannister pressure dropped, it managed it all brilliantly.
Swapping over the cannister was as easy as setting it up the first time.

I'm still a happy bunny with my purchase


----------



## ty_phan

I had Option 2 on about July 2008. And found the problem before Xmas since a JBL 500g bottle lasted about 5 days.

The solenoid sounds a bit when it turns on/off..a quite click noisy...thats all , and so there is no prob with it. The only problem is the Regulator. The gas was leaking from the left guage, under the black steel box there is a small space, about 0.5 cm long. This is where i never thought i should test for the leaks.

When i tested for the leak i didn't start from the guages as i thought i didn't need to...but i was wrong. For a 2kg FE bottle, it lasted about 4-6 weeks with 3bps or so and i thought it is normal.Then later a new bottle last about 4 weeks, still didn't know the leak, i stopped using the regulator last month and detected the causes on last night (02.01.2009). I tried to open the faulty gauge but it tighten so hard i couldn't open it. It seems now that i need to buy a new regulator and i think i might to reuse the solenoid.

I replaced the UK plug when it arrived and this is safe...

I'm looking for a replacement and found this link, thought like to share the problem. 

For a new regulator, I'm tempted to go for this one (see the links), and have a second thought about it because it is sold in USA and the postal charge is about $90, when the system is sold only $189.00 (about Â£110).

http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumP ... _p/co2.htm

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... s-com.html


----------



## MikeC

I just bought a wave regulator with solenoid for Â£53.76 delivered.

http://www.firststopaquatics.co.uk/acat ... noid_.html


----------



## Acrantophis

Hi I'm new to the forum and am very interested in what you guys are saying with regards to CO2 regulators and solenoid valves as I am in the throws of setting up a planted aquaria, or shoudl I say it's still in the planing stages at the moment! "Research thoroughly and then get your hands wet" is what I say!
With regards to the removal of the plug invalidating the warranty! I would be very surprised that any supplier would dis-honor their agreament if the product was to be at fault, after all there would only be two wires (Live and Neutral) on all 100 to 230Vac switching solenoids. Please note all european cables are harmonized now days so Live is Brown and Neutral is Blue and fit your BS1363 (13amp plug) with a 3 amp fuse. 
Regards American cable standards, these are different, typically Black, White, and Green. Black is Live - White is Neutral, and the Green is Earth. 
Make sure you know what switching voltage your solenoid is, there are also DC options, which in theory would be far safer to use in the vacinity of water, but obviously you would need to suorce an additional power source to step your AC supply to the DC supply required.

BUT REMEMBER - IF IN DOUBT CONSULT AN EXPERT!!!!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

just wondering what you make of these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Sing...14&_trkparms=72:1686|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

single pressure manometer Â£16.49 delivered.

and 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Needle-valve-...hash=item260221417280&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

needle valve Â£11.19 delivered.

not going to bother with solenoids and timers/pH controllers. just run it at a slightly higher consumption rate and have some surface movement.

the way I see it I can get pressurised CO2 for under Â£50 that way (especially if I buy the glass diffusers from ebay)


----------



## ceg4048

Hi,
    The first link, the manometer is not really a good idea. A complete CO2 regulator should have both a gauge showing the remaining pressure of the bottle and a separate gauge showing the output pressure of the needle valve. From the units on that gauge it appears that this might measure bottle pressure as these are high pressure units but, again, this is unclear as it might measure high output pressure depending on how the plumbing is set up. It could be that the valve under the yellow cap regulates the high pressure by the amount of turns in a similar way as a needle valve regulates low pressure. That too is unclear so I'd get that clarified.

The second link is of a needle valve which is fine if your regulator does not come with one. If you were planning to add the second item to the first then you still have the issue of not having a low pressure output gauge, so you'd be well advised to add that as well. Again, the low pressure gauge isn't absolutely essential (as one could just observe the bubble rate) but it does give you more information which is nice to have when troubleshooting a problem.

If you were going to order from that first Hong Kong vendor it would be a much better idea to get the item shown as Dual Gauged CO2 Regulator + Solenoid Magnetic Valve R2. In the long run it's likely to be a false economy getting just the other two. You don't _have_ to use the solenoid, but you might someday wish to do so and then all you'd have to do would be to add a UK adapter and to plug it in as opposed to buying and assembling a new solenoid. Again, solenoids aren't _just_ a convenience. They allow you to drive the tank to much higher CO2 levels than can be achieved via 24/7 CO2 which could be critical for the more difficult plants or for plants in large tanks for example. This may seem as irrelevant or obscure reasoning now, but as you progress you may rue the day you decided against it. A lot of these nuances and ramifications are completely glossed over when looking at advertisements or when just looking at pricing at the first go. People tend to pay a lot more attention to, and are willing to spend more money for exotic lighting than for their CO2 rig, but it turns out that the CO2 regulator is at least as important as lighting, if not more so. :idea: 

Cheers,


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

what about this

I get what your saying, the problem is, I'm not looking at change out of Â£60 once you include delivery, and I have to admit to being worried about investing a huge amount until I can see some results from me trying to get plants to grow.

the tank that has worked the best for me planted wise, receives no maintenance, other than the occasional top up (theres no shrimp or fish in there) and is soils/sand based. whereas when I've done things "properly" its been a bit of a disaster.


----------



## Egmel

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
			
		

> I get what your saying, the problem is, I'm not looking at change out of Â£60 once you include delivery, and I have to admit to being worried about investing a huge amount until I can see some results from me trying to get plants to grow.
> 
> the tank that has worked the best for me planted wise, receives no maintenance, other than the occasional top up (theres no shrimp or fish in there) and is soils/sand based. whereas when I've done things "properly" its been a bit of a disaster.


Believe me the difference between injecting CO2 and not is just huge, and if you're into your tanks it's well worth the cash.

That link you've given is an argon one and not a CO2 one, it's unlikely to have the right thread on it - you'd need an adaptor.

There's this one, no idea if it's any good though.

Alternatively there's the HK one with the solenoid and needle valve included.

As you've probably read the backlog you'll know I held out and saved up (plus used B'day money) to get the more expensive version and I'm glad I did as it's been brilliant.


----------



## JamesC

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
			
		

> what about this


That regulator is for an industrial size bottle and won't fit an aquarium/pub/fire extinguisher bottle.

James


----------



## beeky

MikeC said:
			
		

> I just bought a wave regulator with solenoid for Â£53.76 delivered.
> 
> http://www.firststopaquatics.co.uk/acat ... noid_.html



That seems like a good buy. I'd be interested to hear how you get/got on with it.


----------



## leemonk

hey,

I got a link to this page and was glad I did!

How did the last one get on. I dont think it was the person that bought it, but rather they were commenting on someone elses purchase, but it did seem like a good deal.

Can soome please advise meif its okay to have the valve NOT vertical? The 2kg FE will fit under my tank in the units cupboard, however I will have limited height available and I am not sure some of thesewould fit when set up verticaly.

Regards

Lee


----------



## Tigermoth

If fitted as it comes, the wave regulator only adds approx 4cm to the total height on the FE that I use, because the output from FE is well below the height of the handles. In case you didn't know, the regulator nut that fastens to the FE is on the back of the dials and not the bottom. Don't forget there's different height 2kg FEs as well. 
I can't comment on 'vertical' question.
HTH


----------



## leemonk

Hey thanks for hte reply.

I didnt realise they came in different sizes. Mine arrives today, so I will see how large it is then.

Has anyone ordered one of these yet: CO2 Regulator Dual Gauged + Solenoid Magnetic Valve R2

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Dua ... 7C294%3A50

It was mentioned earlier in the thread.

Regards

Lee


----------



## mattyc

What are the options with regs from the uk or at least europe? i got my defuser from malaysia and it took a month to get to me. i dont want to wait that long for a reg and solanoid and i also dont want to pay the earth for one from a normal shop has anyone got one from somewhere that they can reccomend?

Thanks Matt


----------



## Tigermoth

The wave regulators from firststop aquatics are excellent, I've had no problem with mine. Look back in this thread for a link.


----------



## mattyc

i have just ordered my reg from here 
http://www.firststopaquatics.co.uk/acatalog/Pressure_Regulator_with_Built_in_Solenoid_.html

hope it is good!!!


----------



## MikeC

it is same as mine, worked been fine for past 6 months no problems what so ever


----------



## Tigermoth

Same shop and same reg as mine, no problems so far. A bonus is not losing Â£20 + in postage costs from far east if it goes wrong.


----------



## JohnC

Hi,

The firststop one is looking good. 

Questions -

Does the solenoid make any running noise buzzing as mentioned elsewhere for other kit?

Is the fine adjustment up for this being used for nano tanks ie down to 1 bubble every 5 seconds etc?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Tigermoth

I don't hear any noise from the solenoid. 

Not sure about the 1 bubble every 5 secs, I use way more than that.


----------



## JohnC

Tigermoth said:
			
		

> I don't hear any noise from the solenoid.
> 
> Not sure about the 1 bubble every 5 secs, I use way more than that.



Sod it i'll give it a go.


----------



## leemonk

Hey guys,

I just bought this one from 'First Stop Aquatics'.

I cant seem to work it out and I want to avoid A) blasting all the CO2 out in one go and B) Blowing my head off.

Please see below for a pic and I would really appreciate it if someone can tell me what the screws/knobs do where I have numbered them.

Also.. there are no instructions on how to turn the solenoid on or off or how its controled. ie if it has power does it stop or allow the CO2






Cheers


----------



## Tigermoth

Lee, number 2 is the needle valve adjustment, they are very sensative.
The solenoid will be in the off position when there's no power going to it, so get a timer to plug it into and set the hours to send power to the solenoid when you want the co2 running. I'm not 100% sure what numbers 1 and 2 are, but you don't need to touch them. Just screw the large silver nut that's behind the main dial (the bit with the wave sticker on) over the FE output, keeping the safety pin in and handles apart while you do so. Post back if you get stuck, or get your mum to post back if you've blown yer head off.


----------



## Josst

Anyone tried one of these.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dual-gauge-c02-re ... 7C294%3A50


----------



## Tigermoth

Josst said:
			
		

> Anyone tried one of these.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dual-gauge-c02-re ... 7C294%3A50



I don't see the point of getting that reg, it's gonna cost Â£67 with postage. The Wave ones in the link above are only Â£53.76 inc. delivery and several members here are using them including myself. As far as I know, no one's said a bad word about them yet.


----------



## Josst

'Tis sold by a mralgea though who seems pretty good at growing plants if its the same mralgea i know.


----------



## Tigermoth

Help yourself if you want to spend over Â£13 more than you need to.


----------



## Egmel

leemonk said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought this one from 'First Stop Aquatics'.
> 
> I cant seem to work it out and I want to avoid A) blasting all the CO2 out in one go and B) Blowing my head off.
> 
> Please see below for a pic and I would really appreciate it if someone can tell me what the screws/knobs do where I have numbered them.
> 
> Also.. there are no instructions on how to turn the solenoid on or off or how its controled. ie if it has power does it stop or allow the CO2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



1. looks like it's the coarse control, it sets the pressure going into the needle valve.  I think yours is preset so you shouldn't play with it.
2. as has been noted is the fine needle control to get the bubble count you want.
3. looks to be where the CO2 comes out.  I'd put your tubing on that 

If you're worried about doing it then get a friend over for moral support.  Keep the safety pin in until everything is hooked up.  Take the whole rig outside the first time you fire it.  I did all of the above and even now on my 3 or 4th time I still keep the safety pin in right up until the moment I press the handles.  It's the safest way


----------



## Tigermoth

Egmel, the outlet for the co2 is just above the needle valve adjustment, so there's nowhere to fasten the tubing onto number 3.


----------



## Egmel

Oh, ok, that makes more sense. In which case I have no idea what 3. is,  Is it a screw of some sort since from the photo it just looks like a lump of plastic.  I'd just not touch it if I were you 

I'd also check the wire going into the solenoid as it doesn't look that well secured, but that might just be the photo...


----------



## Tigermoth

Yeah 3 is just a lump of plastic lol, so just leave it alone like I mentioned earlier.  

It certainly does look like the insulation on the mains wire isn't quite right where it inserts into the solenoid. Lee, if the insulation doesn't go right into the solenoid housing I'd send it back.


----------



## JohnC

Hi,

Just a report on the First Stop Aquatics kit. Works fine, no leaks, the solenoid does feel very hot but its not exploded yet. 

Beyond that my fear about the use on a nano at 1 bubble per 5 seconds was justified as it was a real bitch to fine tune. Took about an hour of tiny adjustments even just tapping the dial to get roughly the correct amount. I don't have any livestock in the tank so I don't have an issue with it being slightly over atm. 

Overall thou, for the money, a great buy.

Best regards,
John


----------



## EllieRosea

Has anyone tried this regulator?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270428364615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

cheaper than that first stop aquatics one - just wondering if anyone has any bad reviews on it?


----------



## Egmel

Seems like that's a new one on the market.  The ebay feedback is low but that from others who have purchased it seems ok so you might get it in one piece.

It's a good price but I'm not sure how good the customer service would be.  Saying that AZOO is a proper trade name that's been around for over 10 years so they're probably doing something right.

It's up to you if you want to be the guinea pig, it'd probably be ok but I wouldn't stake what little reputation I have on it


----------



## dsandson

EllieRosea said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this regulator?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270428364615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> cheaper than that first stop aquatics one - just wondering if anyone has any bad reviews on it?




Try here for a few reviews;

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/14783-my-co2-azoo-regulator-experience.html

Dave


----------



## robin22391

what do you think of these two

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT

or is there a better one for under 50 pounds, i did see a jbl+solenoid for 54, is jbl good?
will they all fit fire extinguishers?

or could you recommend one you have bought.

thanks.


----------



## CeeJay

Hi robin22391

I only have experience of the JBL one and I have no problems to report after 6 months of use.  
It runs off of a transformer (solenoid is only 12v), which does get hot, but other than that, all is good.

Chris


----------



## Roy S

EllieRosea said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this regulator?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270428364615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> cheaper than that first stop aquatics one - just wondering if anyone has any bad reviews on it?



Just got one of these, set it up and its working a treat, Â£46 all in including postage, very easy to adjust the needle valve, and no noise out of the sloenoid whatsoever. Was very sceptical about it being to good to be true, but seems to be working very well, and took just over a week to arrive from Tiawan!.. Very happy bunny indeed   

Oh and I know it doesnt have any bearing on regulator choice, but it looks better than a lot of others I've seen too  8)


----------



## CeeJay

Hi Roy S


			
				Roy S said:
			
		

> Â£46 all in including postage,


Absolute bargain.
I was wondering about the needle valve adjustment on these, as some can be finicky to adjust, but you've answered that in your post   
Glad you got sorted.

Chris


----------



## french tony

Roy S said:
			
		

> EllieRosea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this regulator?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270428364615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> cheaper than that first stop aquatics one - just wondering if anyone has any bad reviews on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one of these, set it up and its working a treat, Â£46 all in including postage, very easy to adjust the needle valve, and no noise out of the sloenoid whatsoever. Was very sceptical about it being to good to be true, but seems to be working very well, and took just over a week to arrive from Tiawan!.. Very happy bunny indeed
> 
> Oh and I know it doesnt have any bearing on regulator choice, but it looks better than a lot of others I've seen too  8)
Click to expand...


sorry for digging an oldish thread. just went ahead and purchased one of those. I suppose I should have checked first, but are they compatible with FE?


----------



## Themuleous

It should be 

Sam


----------



## french tony

Themuleous said:
			
		

> It should be
> 
> Sam



Cheers Sam

...And I promised myself I wouldn't go all Hi tech.....


----------



## Mawgan

Could anyone please confirm that this is basically the same product as mentioned by EllieRosea on the previous page?  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AZOO-CO2-Pres...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item414d0ff379

Just seems a tad cheap to me... :? 
Thanks.


----------



## jmkgreen

Virtually identical to the one I'm seriously considering:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3412wt_941


----------



## gzylo

jmkgreen said:
			
		

> Virtually identical to the one I'm seriously considering:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3412wt_941




Hi

I am using one of these they will do the job ok - but you need to play a bit with needle walve to set bubble rate as you wish as the are not as precisely as my friends jbl.

hope that helps
gzylo


----------

